# Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

						Das deutsche Software-Unternehmen Ashampoo hat mit dem "Spectre Meltdown CPU Checker" einen kostenlosen Schnelltest für die schwerwiegenden Sicherheitslücken "Meltdown" und "Spectre" veröffentlicht. Gerade weniger erfahrene Nutzer sollen so mit nur einem Klick das eigene System einfach und unkompliziert auf die Schwachstellen prüfen können. Ist das eigene System betroffen, gibt es zudem noch Tipps, um die Sicherheitslücken zu schließen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*


----------



## onkel-bill (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Bei mir stürzt das Tool ab... nutze (immer noch) Win7.


----------



## Speedbone (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



onkel-bill schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt das Tool ab... nutze (immer noch) Win7.



Laut Blog müssen Windows 7Nutzer das Update : Installieren und Konfigurieren von WMF 5.1 | Microsoft Docs installieren. Ist das bei dir drauf ?


----------



## MrMantis (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Die Tools wie SpecuCheck oder Powershell, sind etwas umsätndlich diese zu installieren.

Vor allem, man weiß nicht  auf welche Parameter / Befehle man da achten muss, hinter dem Parameter-Text steht dann noch dran Yes und No. Da fehlt eine Chiffre-Liste oder eine art Übersetzung für nicht Programmierer.


----------



## KaterTom (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Schön, daß man es jetzt so einfach testen kann! Ergebnis bei mir wie zu erwarten: Meltdown: Nicht angreifbar, Spectre: Angreifbar. Ich als Privatanwender kann den Ball erstmal flach halten. Mein PC ist wohl zu unwichtig für einen aufwändigen Spectre Angriff. Worum man sich eher sorgen muss, sind die Server von Amazon, Google&co. Wenn dort Kundendaten abgegriffen werden, kann es für den einen oder anderen Kunden schonmal böse Überraschungen geben.
Ein Bios Update nur wegen Spectre werde ich definitiv nicht machen! Gerade mit einem Ryzen ist man froh, wenn CPU- und Speicher OC gerade richtig gut laufen. Deshalb bleibt es jetzt erstmal so, wie es ist.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Habe es auch gleich getestet. Sehr übersichtlich und einfach. 

Ashampoo kenne ich auch durch mein Backup Programm. Ist auch sehr gut für meine Zwecke.


----------



## onkel-bill (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Danke für den Hinweis Speedbone! 

Installiert und läuft... Meltdown nicht verwundbar, Spectre schon...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

"Nicht verwundbar" und "Nicht verwundbar". Naja, das neue BIOS von MSI ist auch schon aufgespielt.


----------



## matti30 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

unverwundbar. 

aber dafür hab ich ja jetzt auch so ein unfassbar langsameres System *ironie off*


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Nettes Tool.


----------



## Ion (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



onkel-bill schrieb:


> Meltdown nicht verwundbar, Spectre schon...



Das gleiche auch bei mir. Das dürfte wohl bei den meisten der Fall sein.
Laut dem aktuellsten Update in der News sollen wohl noch Bios-Updates für die 9er-Serie kommen. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## cuteEevee (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Bei mir auch hier auf Arbeit unter W7. Vielleicht verhindert irgendne Richtlinie das es richtig läuft.


----------



## Firebuster (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Tool sagt "Spectre verwundbar, Meltdown nicht verwundbar"

Und wenn ich dann auf "Was kann ich machen?" klicke kommt:

"Lieber Ashampoo Kunde!
Wir führen derzeit ein Server-Upgrade durch, weshalb die Webseiten von Ashampoo vorübergehend nicht erreichbar sind.

Deshalb gewähren wir Ihnen in der Zwischenzeit 50% Rabatt auf ausgewählte Top-Produkte von Ashampoo."

Seine Serverwartungen hätte Ashampoo wohl etwas besser planen sollen.

Mit Bios-Updates für mein altes B75-Board rechne ich eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



Firebuster schrieb:


> Tool sagt "Spectre verwundbar, Meltdown nicht verwundbar"
> 
> Und wenn ich dann auf "Was kann ich machen?" klicke kommt:
> 
> ...




Das ist typisch Ashampoo ('ne Masche um die Produkte zu verkaufen), daher habe ich auch erst gezweifelt ob ich mir das herunterlade. Habe es dann nur gemacht, weil man keine Daten (Email z.B.) angeben muss. Ashampoo habe ich persönlich nämlich in äußerst schlechter Erinnerung, was Werbemails angeht, vier bis fünf am Tag waren da keine Seltenheit. Die sind sehr penetrant.


----------



## wurstkuchen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Wieso muss der Link zu dem Shampoo Tool irgendwo im Text verlinkt versteckt sein? Ist es zu viel verlangt einen gut sichtbaren sich vom Text und Hintergrund angrenzenden HIER Button einzufügen?


----------



## XXTREME (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



onkel-bill schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt das Tool ab... nutze (immer noch) Win7.



Bei mir auch .

Aber im Prinzip eh Blödsinn....99,9% aller Systeme sind betroffen/gefährdet...von daher .


----------



## bastian123f (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



Firebuster schrieb:


> Tool sagt "Spectre verwundbar, Meltdown nicht verwundbar"
> "Lieber Ashampoo Kunde!
> Wir führen derzeit ein Server-Upgrade durch, weshalb die Webseiten von Ashampoo vorübergehend nicht erreichbar sind.
> 
> Deshalb gewähren wir Ihnen in der Zwischenzeit 50% Rabatt auf ausgewählte Top-Produkte von Ashampoo."



Die testen bestimmt gerade ihre eigenen Server mit ihrem neuen Tool.



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Wieso muss der Link zu dem Shampoo Tool irgendwo im Text verlinkt versteckt sein? Ist es zu viel verlangt einen gut sichtbaren sich vom Text und Hintergrund angrenzenden HIER Button einzufügen?



Versteckt? Ist doch ganz klar. Direkt auf den Namen des Tools klicken und fertig.


----------



## BxBender (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Mein System scheint sicher zu sein.

Win 7 mit einem 6500 der Vorletzten Generation schießt die Software rechtzeitig ab, bevor ein Fehlercode ausgegeben werden kann.


----------



## Speedbone (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Bei den Windwos 7 Rechnern bei denen es Abstürzt wiederhole ich mich nochmal : Laut Blog müssen Windows 7Nutzer das Update : Installieren und Konfigurieren von WMF 5.1 | Microsoft Docs installieren. Ist das bei dir drauf ?


----------



## Mylo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



juko888 schrieb:


> "Nicht verwundbar" und "Nicht verwundbar". Naja, das neue BIOS von MSI ist auch schon aufgespielt.



Von wo hast du es? Konnte es für mein mpower nicht finden?


----------



## Shizuki (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Trotz installiertem Windows Update, Nvidia Treiber Update, Browser Update und Asus Bios Update bin ich für Spectre verwundbar. Sehr komisch!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> Von wo hast du es? Konnte es für mein mpower nicht finden?



Direkt von der Produktseite. Allerdings gibt es bisher bei MSI nur Updates für Coffee Lake, also die Z370. Andere Chipsätze/CPUs sollen erst noch folgen.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Nettes Tool. Bin bei Spectre auch verwundbar, aber das noch ein BIOS-Update für mein altes H77 Pro4/MVP kommt glaube ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## iReckyy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Für meinen Laptop (HP 15-ay-167ng) gab es schon ein bios-update, Windows ist aktuell, das Tool sagt, Meltdown nicht verwundbar, Spectre verwundbar.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Leider nur für Windows


----------



## BoMbY (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Lol. Das Ding ist ja mal echt schlecht. Sinnloser "Ladebalken" für eine halbe Minute und dann zweigt es nur zwei Dumme Icons an.


----------



## Maverick3k (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



BoMbY schrieb:


> Lol. Das Ding ist ja mal echt schlecht. Sinnloser "Ladebalken" für eine halbe Minute und dann zweigt es nur zwei Dumme Icons an.



Bei mir passiert auch nach 5 Minuten nichts. Das Tool ist also unbrauchbar.


----------



## TomatenKenny (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

spectre verwundbar meltdown sicher  na prima.


----------



## Chronik (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Sagt mal kann ich auf der Ashampoo Website einfach auf Downlaod klicken?
Oder hat mich dann Ashampoo in seinen Fängen?


----------



## KaterTom (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Ja. Mit dem klick auf Download übergibst du Ashampoo deine Seele und deinen Erstgeborenen.


----------



## saarlandurpils (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Also mein Ultrabook mit Core i5 3337u prozessor ist sowohl für spectre als auch für Meltdown verwundar.
Klasse! Dachte erst ab der 4. Core Generation wäre man betroffen!


----------



## yummycandy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Leider nur für Windows



Hilft dir das weiter? GitHub - speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker: Spectre & Meltdown vulnerability/mitigation checker for Linux


----------



## Mydgard (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> spectre verwundbar meltdown sicher  na prima.



Bei mir genauso ... ist ein Xeon 1230v3 auf einem Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 ... mal gucken ob da noch ein Update kommt, ist immerhin von Januar 2014.

Edit habe mal bei Gigabyte nach gesehen, das neueste Bios "F10" ist vom 18.08.2015 (GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.x) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany), installiert habe ich "F5"  Nichts desto trotz wird da kein Fix für Spectre drin sein ...


----------



## Speedbone (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Bei mir passiert auch nach 5 Minuten nichts. Das Tool ist also unbrauchbar.



Hast du nachgesehen ob deine Firewall die Powershell blocked ? Musste ich bei einigen von den Systemen die ich damit getestet habe auch erst zulassen. Habe aber auch keine Rechner ohne Internet Zugriff getestet also nicht sicher ob der Test ohne Internetzugriff überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## Maverick3k (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Ja, habe ich. MS hat die Ausgabe vom Script viel zu kryptisch gemacht, aber so sind die meisten Programmierer. Bei dem anderen Tool (Speccucheck) ist es genau der gleiche Käse.


----------



## Hackman (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meltdown & Spectre: Ashampoo veröffentlicht simplen und kostenlosen Schnelltest*

Dann bin ich also nicht der einzige, der bei SpecuCheck _nichts _verstanden hat. Ziemlich nutzlos das Tool außer man liefert gleich ne Erklärung mit....
Werd mal das Ashampoo Tool ausprobieren...


----------

